# Themenchatabend - 13.1.13 - "Lotos (Vermehrung (Aussaat/Teilung), Pflanzung, Pflege"



## Joachim (1. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

am Sonntag, den 13.1.2013 ab 20 Uhr findet im Hobby-Gartenteich-Chat der nächste Themenchatabend statt.

Thema: "__ Lotos (Vermehrung (Aussaat/Teilung), Pflanzung, Pflege usw.)" 

Eure Fragen beantwortet euch nach Kräften Werner Wallner von Nymphaion.de.


Falls ihr Fragen, Anregungen oder Kritik zu diesem Themenchatabend habt - dann könnt ihr sie auch schon im Vorfeld hier stellen.


----------



## Annett (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 13.1.13 - " Lotos (Vermehrung (Aussaat/Teilung), Pflanzung, Pfle*

Hallo Lotosfreunde,

morgen ist es endlich soweit. 

Der erste Themenchatabend im Jahr 2013 rund um das Thema Lotos startet ab 20 Uhr im Hobby-Gartenteich-Chat. 

*Ihr alle seid herzlich eingeladen, Werner Löcher in den Bauch zu fragen. *

Chat, wie geht das?


----------

